# Baler Requirements



## reno12469 (Jul 7, 2014)

Looking at getting a tractor to run a JD 469 premium baler. Baler requires 65 pto hp. Looking at a 6115R. Is this too small? My cousins were saying that it may be too small because of the weight. Thanks.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Welcome to Hay Talk.

A 6115 R will be all the tractor you will ever need making hay with a round baler. The "R" series is the top of the line. You will love that tractor.


----------



## reno12469 (Jul 7, 2014)

OK thank you. My cousins were just saying it was too small but I couldn't see how. They said I should get a 7 series tractor instead.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

You'll be quite pleased with a 6115R. It will have plenty of power for the baler and the weight should not be an issue, not to mention how comfortable it will be and the awesome features. I run a 467 John Deere baler with a 5410 with little trouble. You should look up a picture of a 5410, not near as impressive as an R series????????

Edit: found one of my rig for you guys


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

reno12469 said:


> OK thank you. My cousins were just saying it was too small but I couldn't see how. They said I should get a 7 series tractor instead.


Everyone loves spending other people's money. I can't imagine the 6115 would be lacking. Although I am sure the 7 series would be nice.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

A 6115R is plenty. That combo with a 469 will be a pretty nice rig


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

More tractor is only needed for hills, higher speeds and knives generally. Yes you can likely bale with 65hp on that baler, but it would use every bit of it, and it would take you a while to do it.

Cutter systems will suck power if you have that option. But if you're just running a regular dry hay thru them, power is needed to put up high bale counts and swallow big windrows. 6115 should match up fine.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

6115R has a PTO rated HP of 94. More than enough for the baler. What kind of cutter do you have?


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Farmboy555 said:


> You'll be quite pleased with a 6115R. It will have plenty of power for the baler and the weight should not be an issue, not to mention how comfortable it will be and the awesome features. I run a 467 John Deere baler with a 5410 with little trouble. You should look up a picture of a 5410, not near as impressive as an R series
> Edit: found one of my rig for you guys


Nice looking 467, how many bales?


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Nice looking 467, how many bales?


It's a gem that I got pretty lucky on, had 7790 when I bought it, has about 8050 now. Super clean, great belts, someone dented the netwrap cover by backing into something and I had to get the baletrak harness repaired, ag power guys said it looked like the previous owner had pulled away with it hooked up. Overall a great reliable baler for me, and it pairs up alright with my tractor.

I see you're from Ravenna, would you happen to know the Minnick brothers, Clint and Jason?


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Don't know em to well, see them everyday and wave. They have lots of ground right around here.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Don't know em to well, see them everyday and wave. They have lots of ground right around here.


Ah nice. Clint's my ag teacher at Bonham High School.

I think I've seen some of your equipment before, north of town and sometimes around bonham lake. Swivel hitch drawn Kuhn disc mowers on deere tractors. I never realized you could get just the mower setup like that without a conditioner on the back until I saw yours lol.

I'll quit hijacking the thread now ????


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

When in doubt look up specs on tractordata.com for the real tested pto power.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Farmboy555 said:


> Ah nice. Clint's my ag teacher at Bonham High School.
> I think I've seen some of your equipment before, north of town and sometimes around bonham lake. Swivel hitch drawn Kuhn disc mowers on deere tractors. I never realized you could get just the mower setup like that without a conditioner on the back until I saw yours lol.
> I'll quit hijacking the thread now


Won't see the Kuhn mowers anymore, great machines though. I would highly recommend a trailed type.


----------



## reno12469 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the input. Anyone have a 469 baler? Any issues? Is it worth to get the premium model?


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

There's a few guys on here with the 469. Haven't heard nothing but good news about them.

If you're going to get the premium you may as well get the tractor set up to use the full advantage of the baler which would require the 6115R to have an IVT transmission.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Colby said:


> There's a few guys on here with the 469. Haven't heard nothing but good news about them.
> If you're going to get the premium you may as well get the tractor set up to use the full advantage of the baler which would require the 6115R to have an IVT transmission.


How much would that combo run?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> How much would that combo run?


Just a guess....only a guess...140k? Prolly have electic over hydro, premium series package.....migh as well opt for the 6125r while ur at it......


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

While I am at it I will plan on hatching a few of my golden goose's eggs. Than I can sell 3 or 4 golden eggs per day. That ought to cover it.

For those of you do it another way hats off! That sounds like a lot of money to roll up some hay.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Just a guess....only a guess...140k? Prolly have electic over hydro, premium series package.....migh as well opt for the 6125r while ur at it......


I do not know if you can buy a 6115R that cheap.

A friend just bought a 6115M. After the loader and a few smaller options he is over 100K.

140K for a 469 and a 6115R may be a good price. Your are thinking right to splurge and go with a 6125R, do it right.


----------



## reno12469 (Jul 7, 2014)

Ok. Thank you. If you price it out on the JD website the difference between a new 469 and a 469 premium is about 3k. I've found 6115R's with IVT's for just under 100k. So i figured im looking at about 150k or so.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Anything under 100k for an IVT tractor is a pretty good deal. Must not have loader? How many hours? I also think john deere isn't including the greenstar 1800 monitor in that price? If not add quite a bit more money for that... Or just use the command center...


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> While I am at it I will plan on hatching a few of my golden goose's eggs. Than I can sell 3 or 4 golden eggs per day. That ought to cover it.
> 
> For those of you do it another way hats off! That sounds like a lot of money to roll up some hay.


Get a 6125R with IVT, and a 469 premium then trow in a new vermeer rake with the baler shaft through it and your gonna scare 215,000... Lol


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll second that anything under 100k is a great deal on a low hour IVT in that series....saw some power quads 6125r earlier this year with 200-300 hrs 90k....no FEL


----------



## reno12469 (Jul 7, 2014)

There was a 6115R for sale at a dealer by me for 99k. Fully loaded with IVT. Premium plus cab. All the bells and whistles. No loader though but every option you could possibly get with just over 200 hrs.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

reno12469 said:


> There was a 6115R for sale at a dealer by me for 99k. Fully loaded with IVT. Premium plus cab. All the bells and whistles. No loader though but every option you could possibly get with just over 200 hrs.


I'd buy it if I'd check out ok.


----------



## 3srcattleco (Apr 24, 2014)

I bought a new 469. I love the baler!! It is one tough dude. It's not a premium. But I think a 6115 would be the smallest I would go. I would love to see the 65 hp tractor try to pull it. I bought a low hour 4450 and it is a perfect fit. I pulled it w my new case maxxum 125 and on hills you could tell it was back there. I just hit over 4000 this week and I don't even look behind me anymore.


----------

